# Sad and Neglected New York City Photos



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2015)

Perhaps some of you may know these long abandoned places in these photos taken by photographer Will Ellis






http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...asylums-boat-graveyards-castles-new-book.html


----------



## AprilT (Feb 2, 2015)

Interesting pictures, I didn't recognize any of the locations, not even the one close to Coney Island, only went directly to the amusement park when I visited that area, never really saw the outlying areas.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 2, 2015)

Great pics. 

Northern Brother Island has been closed to visitors for quite some time - I wanted to charter a boat to go there back in the mid-'70's. I wanted to see where Typhoid Mary had been quarantined. 

But a Police launch came along and shooed us away. People still get onto the island, but I guess they're craftier than I was. 

I went to Grossinger's in the Catskills once, many moons ago, as a wee lad. It was overpowering, both in size and in the number of people there. It's sad to see what it has become.


----------

